# rally insurance?whats that about??



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

Please note there will be an additional £1 Rally Fee payable to the rally marshal on arrival. This is to cover Insurance and other rally group expenses.


what is this insurance for????????
i would have thought that we all have insurance.
and public liability insurance.
if we are insured through the mhf rally can i have a claim form please?
i need to make a claim.

chris


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

*Rally insurance*

Hello.
It may/may not,have something to do with A.C.C.E.O.? or some outfit like that, its a gov/county body that passes RULES for organised meets outside of official sites,i do believe. I do hope this gives you a target to go for. 
Ted


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris

The insurance mentioned is to protect you and other members of the MHF Rally Group against liability claims from third parties (ie: persons or organisations not connected with MHF who feel they have a claim against MHF). You would not therefore be able to make a claim against that insurance but rather be protected by it.

The ACCEO does act as a group organiser for such insurance although it is not in itself an insurer, nor is it an official or government body. It's simply a sort of "trade" body for organisations such as the MHF Rally Group who hold camping exemption certificates.


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

so would that not be for MHF to pay and not us??
i have my own third party puplic liabilty.
if one of my chairs was to blow away and hit someones car or motorhome i am covered .
so why would i need it twice???

chris


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

chrisgreen said:


> so would that not be for MHF to pay and not us??
> i have my own third party puplic liabilty.
> if one of my chairs was to blow away and hit someones car or motorhome i am covered .
> so why would i need it twice???
> ...


i think the pound you pay is to cover others from the risk of passive smoking :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

chrisgreen said:


> so would that not be for MHF to pay and not us??
> i have my own third party puplic liabilty.
> if one of my chairs was to blow away and hit someones car or motorhome i am covered .
> so why would i need it twice???
> ...


Maybe you are Chris but its not something we want to rely on. MHF is an internet forum, the rallying is something we, the members wanted to do and although obviously linked is a seperate entity.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

chrisgreen said:


> so would that not be for MHF to pay and not us??
> i have my own third party puplic liabilty.
> if one of my chairs was to blow away and hit someones car or motorhome i am covered .
> so why would i need it twice???
> ...


For legal reasons MHF is not eligible to hold a camping exemption certificate because it is a private limited company (Fuzion Concepts Ltd. T/A MotorhomeFacts.com). Therefore to enable MHF to hold an exemption certificate (and legally hold rallies), all rallies must be held under the "MotorhomeFacts Rally Group" which is a separate group that any members wishing to attend rallies must join. Membership is automatic whenever you add your name to a rally attendee list.
Any liability incurred by that group of members would therefore be jointly shared between them, not by MotorhomeFacts or Fuzion Concepts Ltd. This means that a claim against any member of the rally group could result in a liability against all group members - including yourself.

So the answer is that your own liability insurance would not apply in the case of a claim against the group, therefore group insurance is necessary. This insurance has to be paid for by the group (in addition to ACCEO membership fees and other costs) and this is one of the reasons that a small rally fee is charged.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its if you churn up a field when you are stuck, if you pull off and leave the van plugged in, etc etc. 
or if you poison me with your tea Chris :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

I believe that it is not just MHF, other clubs we rally with have had to recently introduce a similar charge to put in place insurance to cover the membership group as a whole who are on the rally.

Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

ICDSUN said:


> I believe that it is not just MHF, other clubs we rally with have had to recently introduce a similar charge to put in place insurance to cover the membership group as a whole who are on the rally.
> 
> Chris


There are also incedental charges in running a rally. It is unrealistic to book to attend a rally and think that the nightly fee is all it will cost. I rally with the MCC and CC and there is a rally fee on top of the site fees. 
I caravanned for many years with a District Association of the C&CC and we were constantly fund raising just to keep us going. I think rallying with MHF is a bargain at only £1 a rally. If we had to pay Jackie and Jenny, and others who organise rallies and meets, a fee for their efforts it would cost much more.
Ray


----------

